# Open beach in Ajman?



## MissLisa

Hi people,
I heard the beaches in Ajman shall be the best in UAE.

I wanna try them out as I am living in Sharjah and it will be the easiest and cheapest way to reach a beach as far as I think.

Can anyone give me an advice about good places for sunbathing and swimming in Ajman? Or is there just one open beach?

I have to take taxi and tell the driver where to stop 

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## ultramind

Lisa , I'd say , you better go to the kempinski ajman hotel private beach , it's a nice place and you're gonna like it , if you want an open beach for tanning.... etc , there is one in Sharjah next to Sharjah grand hotel and opposite to Iwan hotel in Al Khan Area , lots of people go there for sunbathing , swimming ... etc .

cheers 

Ahmed


----------



## MissLisa

I didn't wanted to pay the 100 entrance fee for the Kempinski...

I heard about this Beach in Sharjah..but why can you sunbath there in Bikini if normally it's not allowed..I was confused about that!


----------



## ultramind

you can sunbath there in bikini , it's normal 
I've been going there for the last 4 years cause it's so close to my place 
no issues about it at all


----------



## sembagdod

*Ajman open beach*



ultramind said:


> you can sunbath there in bikini , it's normal
> I've been going there for the last 4 years cause it's so close to my place
> no issues about it at all


So, is there is public shower there? where exactly


----------

